# ACCA in Mannheim



## Justyna

Hi People,
Is anybody studying ACCA and living in Mannheim by any chance? I'm looking for somebody to moan about ACCA exams with, and maybe give each other some motivation for studying  
Justyna


----------



## Hessi

Hi Justyna, 

welcome to the forum.

Could you please clarify what ACCA stands for?
Thx


----------



## Justyna

Hey there,

Well then I guess you are not studying for it eh? 

It stands for Association of Chartered Certified Accountants

Cheerio!
Justyna


----------



## Hessi

I guess not ;-)

thank you.
sorry I can't moan along

Cheers


----------



## PeterSchmiz

Hessi said:


> I guess not ;-)
> 
> thank you.
> sorry I can't moan along
> 
> Cheers


I don't now something like this, sorry...


----------



## Blakee1

Justyna said:


> Hi People,
> Is anybody studying ACCA and living in Mannheim by any chance? I'm looking for somebody to moan about ACCA exams with, and maybe give each other some motivation for studying
> Justyna


Hi

I am likely to be moving to Luxembourg in the near future, maybe living in Germany or France, though probably not anywhere near you unfortunately!

If you need a hand with anything I have just finished (fingers crossed!!) so might be able to give you a hand.


----------



## Eileenhong

*Great!!!*

Hey Justyna,

Great! I finally find someone in Mannheim who is also studing ACCA. I took the exam in June 2010 in Frankfurt. And would like to have the exam finalised by the end of this year. It would be great if we could study together and get some motivation...

I still have 3 exams left, P1, P2 and P3, where are you now?

Hope to talk to you soon~~

Cheers,
Eileen


----------



## sunshyn

Hi Justyna may l pls know at which institute in Mannheim you are studying ACCA?


----------



## brokenstar

*Hey Justyna...1 more ACCA in Manheim...*

Yes i am studying ACCA. And i live in Manheim. Keep it up.

u can contact me using PM if u want...
I am happy that someone in my city is my course mate...lol


----------



## zeiki

Can i have some information regarding studying Acca in Germany probably with some information on about different institutes as i would like to move to Germany soon


----------



## James3214

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...many/67602-institutes-offer-acca-germany.html


----------



## zeiki

*hmmmm*

but that post is not clear , i am looking for more of personal experience response if possible


----------



## James3214

Post to the original thread and hopefully that might trigger a response from the previous contributors.


----------



## purohit.meghana

HELLO,

I am new to ACCA qualification and i wanted to know whether there are any exam centres for ACCA exams in germany?? probably in frankurt or mannheim???


----------

